# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 19)



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2020)

*What is the coolest woodworking gift you have received?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Is a burrito considered a sandwich?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 10, 2020)

I once received a leigh dovetail jig and the bits to go with it. Very cool and versatile jig. And Betty just got me a dewalt mini router with plunge base. It's also very handy in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2020)

Michele bought me my first lathe for my birthday in 2014!!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (May 10, 2020)

I’ve received a couple things I would consider pretty cool. A small stash of wood that I got from @Sprung ,and @Eric Rorabaugh sent me a cherry pot call to use as a reference.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D (May 10, 2020)

My wife, without me knowing it, ordered about twenty bd feet of very curly lumber from a Texas company. I’m sure it was pricey so I never asked. lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Sprung (May 10, 2020)

My Delta 14" bandsaw, vintage 1946, was a birthday gift from my wife. I saw it for sale, it was a few days before my birthday. She hadn't purchased a gift for me yet, so I got to go out and buy my gift that year. That was my first piece of old, American made iron and it has ended up sending me down the path of gravitating towards older, American made machines in my shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Rocking RP (May 10, 2020)

Nice set of Lie Nielsen socket head chisels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (May 10, 2020)

To me from someone else - gift certificate.

To me from me - lathe, table saw, bandsaw, drum sander, planer, some Festool stuff.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Gdurfey (May 10, 2020)

Some caricature wood carvings, chip carvings, a couple of bowls, and a few other pieces......all from my dad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 10, 2020)

Boatload of equipment from my nephew. Included compressor, nail guns, mitre saw and stand, router & bits, plus a bunch of misc tools. He was moving and wanted to downsize! Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick (May 11, 2020)

Pretty much all of my WW equipment are gifts from me to me.....so it is hard to pick out just one, but my favorite is my PM3520B Lathe which I bought used and got a very good price on it. I am lucky that my wife is very supportive of my habit...I mean hobby. Many of my tools are purchased around Christmas or birthday so that becomes my present for the occasion. I just never get surprised by a WW gift.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 11, 2020)

Most of my large tools, table-saw, joiner, drill press, band-saw, lathe, sander. Close friend / mentor sponsored me as a teenager. He was always working. One day after showing me how the bear mangled the bird feeder, as I left, he fell down the stairs to the shop. I was likely just pulling out of his driveway as his window on life closed.

After a year of his shop sitting idle, his son and wife asked me to come over. I was asked to store the tools, she was moving back west near her family (siblings), son wanted to rent the house. Been storing them 15 or more years. The grand-kids have not asked for them. If they do, I will honor Bob, if they don't, I'll continue to be blessed with them.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Tclem (May 15, 2020)

Free wood

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Free wood



You're welcome. I knew that old-growth painted pine block would hit the spot.


----------



## Tclem (May 16, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> You're welcome. I knew that old-growth painted pine block would hit the spot.


I’m the king of pine (and oak)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

